# Drivers are the leading force behind rate cuts!



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Looking at my passenger app...


It seems like all uberBlack cars that are not SUVs opted in for uberPLUS.

Although uberBlack rate is a $1.10 higher, they don't mind running for a discounted rate.

Is that a proof that uber is right?

Lower prices = more money?

The drivers are the leading force behind rate cuts!


----------



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

I agree the fact that I see all of these drivers settling for the bottom rate is exactly why uber gets away with it!


----------

